# Hacer tiempo



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ciao, ragazzi. Buon giorno. Come state? 
Volevo fare una domanda circa la frase in spagnolo hacer tiempo. In realtà non so come dirla in italiano e per ciò penso che una traduzione letterale non sia abbastanza... Ho l'idea che ci sia una forma di dire "passar tempo libero perché passi"... Quella idea è il basico di quella frase in spagnolo.
Come la direste?

Grazie mille,

Nahuel


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se vuoi una traduzione più specifica devi fornire un contesto specifico e una frase specifica


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Per esempio, io oggi stavo parlando con una ragazza egiziana e le ho detto:
"Ciao, Yomna, come stai? Qua sto nel cafe', mangiando un panino e facendo tempo per la mia lezione d'italiano."
Questo contesto, l'azione di aspettare senza intento alcuno, mi da' un'idea buona che in fatti non c'e' una forma simile.
E' sufficiente questo?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Per esempio, io oggi stavo parlando con una ragazza egiziana e le ho detto:
> "Ciao, Yomna, come stai? Qua sto nel cafe', mangiando un panino e facendo tempo per la mia lezione d'italiano."
> Questo contesto, l'azione di aspettare senza intento alcuno, mi da' un'idea buona che in fatti non c'e' una forma simile.
> E' sufficiente questo?


Ma se tu vuoi tradurre dallo spagnolo all'italiano, contesto e frase originale devono essere in spagnolo..


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Hola a todos, como vengo hablando con PaulfromItaly, quisiera saber cómo se podría traducir esta frase al italiano.
Yo hoy estaba hablando con una chica egipcia y le dije: "Hola, Yomna, cómo estás? Yo estoy acá, en el café, comiendo un tostado y haciendo tiempo para la clase de italiano."
Este contexto, la acción de esperar sin ninguna intención, es el que me hizo pensar en que tal vez exista una versión diferente del verbo en italiano... Fare tempo me suena a calco injustificado...
Alguna idea?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.

Sugiero "ammazzare il tempo" (literalmente "matar el tiempo") para traducir "hacer tiempo". También se podría decir: "far passare il tempo" (literalmente "hacer que el tiempo transcurra"), o bien "occupare il tempo".

Que yo sepa "fare tempo" no significa nada.

Un saludo.

Edit: añadido unas opciones más.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Gracias, Crociato... Me imaginé que eso era así. "Ammazzare il tempo". Me suena a una expresión en español, creo que es "matar el tiempo". Se usa la misma idea.
Hasta pronto,

Nahuel


----------



## Neuromante

"Ammazzando il tempo" corresponde a "matando el tiempo" por lo que no sirve.

Lo único que me suena que he oído es "ocupando il tempo", pero creo que se refiere a periodos largos, tipo estudiar algo, y no a un rato muerto sin nada que hacer.


----------



## TheCrociato91

En italiano "ammazzare il tempo" (y sus variantes: "ingannare il tempo", "ammazzare la noia", etc.), "far passare il tempo" y "occupare il tempo" me parecen muy similares. Pero por lo que dices no debe de ser así en español.

hacer tiempo alguien.
1. loc. verb. Entretenerse esperando que llegue el momento oportuno para algo.

matar alguien el tiempo.
1. loc. verb. Ocuparse en algo, para que el tiempo se le haga más corto.


----------



## Ciprianus

Sí son dos cosas diferentes, _se hace tiempo_ durante una espera por desincronización de horarios, como en este  caso; pero ,por ejemplo, en un viaje largo de avión _no se hace tiempo_ , sino que _se mata el tiempo_ leyendo, viendo TV, etc.


----------



## Churchil

Hola. Que confirme algún "madrelingua" italiano, pero creo que los verbos "*temporeggiare*" o "*traccheggiare*" podrían adaptarse perfectamente a la expresión española "hacer tiempo".


----------



## TheCrociato91

Churchil said:


> Hola. Que confirme algún "madrelingua" italiano, pero creo que los verbos "*temporeggiare*" o "*traccheggiare*" podrían adaptarse perfectamente a la expresión española "hacer tiempo".



"Temporeggiare" se utiliza más con el sentido de "esperar para intentar ganar tiempo". Además es un verbo bastante más formal; no creo que se usaría en el contexto brindado por el OP (una conversación entre estudiantes).

"Traccheggiare" nunca lo había escuchado antes, pero al parecer tiene un significado muy parecido a "temporeggiare". Tampoco creo que se usaría en un contexto informal.

A ver si otros nativos opinan de forma distinta.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Yo hoy estaba hablando con una chica egipcia y le dije: "Hola, Yomna, cómo estás? Yo estoy acá, en el café, comiendo un tostado y haciendo* pasar* tiempo para la clase de italiano."
> Alguna idea?



Esta es una mia idea: In attesa dell'ora d'italiano.


----------



## symposium

Pues, tambièn hay un verbo, que se utiliza muy de frecuente, y que sin duda es èl que elegirìan unos estudiantes italianos en una situaciòn parecida, sòlo que es un tèrmino vulgar:  cazzeggiare. Significa gastillar el tiempo sin hacer nada. Es muy utilizado, por todos y seguramente por los jòvenes, pero es vulgar. Asì que podrìa ser: "Sono al bar e sto  cazzeggiando aspettando che inizi la lezione di italiano". Probablemente a un estudiante se le oirìa decir esto.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Hola, buenas noches.
'Cazzeggiare' es un estado emotivo o un verbo que indica un cierto estado de ánimo.


> TRECCANI.
> cazzeggiare
> /kats:e'dʒ:are/ v. intr. [der. di cazzo] (io cazzéggio, ecc.; aus. avere), pop. - 1. [fare o dire frivolezze o sciocchezze: non prenderlo sul serio, sta solo cazzeggiando] ≈ ‖ giocare, scherzare. 2. (estens.) [perdere tempo in attività inutili.
> 
> DIZIONARIO HOEPLI 2018
> cazzeggiare
> [caz-zeg-già-re] (cazzéggio)
> v.intr. (aus. avere)
> volg. Parlare a vanvera; perdere il tempo in chiacchiere sciocche e vane
> || Essere inconcludente
> 
> DIZIONARIO GARZANTI
> cazzeggiare
> [caz-zeg-già-re] v.intr.
> aus. avere
> (volg.) perdere tempo, dedicarsi ad attività inutili | parlare di cose senza fondamento o futili, di nessuna importanza
> Etimologia: ← deriv. di cazzo.


 Se me disculpe si este post parece contradecir a un forero italoparlante da un hispanoparlante, ma Yoma no me parece que estuviese 'cazzeggiando' mientras esperaba la hora de la lección de italiano.

Da 'NONENCICLOPEDIA'
"Chiamare a casa gli amici, per creare un cosiddetto nulla-party, parola che denomina un party della nullafacenza, o totale cazzeggità, cioè totale far nulla. 

Les deseo un sereno WE.
Gracias.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

pepitoHorizonte said:


> 'Cazzeggiare' es un estado emotivo o un verbo que indica un cierto estado de ánimo.


Direi esattamente il contrario.
Indica un'azione, quella di fare cose poco importanti.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Paulfromitaly said:


> Direi esattamente il contrario.
> Indica un'azione, quella di fare cose poco importanti.


Cazzeggiare siempre me ha dado la impresión de flojera. Ahora sé que estaba equicocado.


----------

